# My Frankenstein WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are some pics of my Moebius Frankenstein completed before the painting. Notice I have fixed the left hand as per Dave's instructions. It was easily fixed, just cut off the locater pin and glue on. I will send finished painted pics later. Thanks Dave, great kit.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Frankenstein (Boris) looks really cool! I really can't wait to get my hands on this kit. Mine is in the mail... I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas!! - Denis


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

That truly is a great kit!

Having seen one built and painted Yesterday,At Chiller,I can say it's beautiful!

Don't know what all the grumbling was about....I have seen it up close, and again the good folks at Moebius did an outstanding Job!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow! This DOES look good...Glad I've got a couple on the way:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Frankenstein completed*

Here is my fineshed Frankenstein from Moebius. Sorry my camera isnt the greatest. I think it came out nicely. 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=94180&stc=1&d=1257703619
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=94181&stc=1&d=1257703619
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=94182&stc=1&d=1257703619
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=94183&stc=1&d=1257703619
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=94184&stc=1&d=1257703619


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for posting the pics... Looks good...
Dave


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi

The wooden floor looks good but did you do any washes or dry-brushing on the rock walls? The flash makes them hard to make out.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Hi
> 
> The wooden floor looks good but did you do any washes or dry-brushing on the rock walls? The flash makes them hard to make out.


Yes I used a blach wash on the wall. It looks a lot nicer in person. I need a better digital camera.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

This morning I watched the "Legacy Collection" Frankenstein. This model really captures the first few times you see the monster.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

He looks very cool!:thumbsup: This kit has me really excited!! Of all the great movie monsters Frankenstein is the most iconic (for me) and I really like this one!! - Denis


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Looks great !


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done, jaws! :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job, jaws62666 on a GREAT kit!
I can't wait to clear my bench of a few things and get started on mine!

MMM


----------

